# Really small kibble



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Currently my two are on Innova EVO which is a great high quality food, but i think it's too rich for them. Jazz always has terrible gas and Pixie tends to have overly soft stools with it. I know there are a lot of great foods out there to try, but one things I have to really consider (especially with Pixie) is the size of the bites. The EVO small bites is really little and it's almost too big for her. So what are some good foods that have some really little bites? You just can't really tell while the food is in the bag.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Abbie eats Natural Balance Potato and Duck small bites, which is what her breeder had her on. Abbie was about Pixie's size when we brought her home (1.6 lbs) and is still pretty small and she hasn't had any trouble with it. She has done really well on it.

I hope that helps!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

The Wellness Super5Mix Small Breed food is really small too. Its smaller than some cat food. The kibble is thin almost. Like little chips. I'd try that.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you both! Yes that definitely helps. I will check both of those out!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, NB Duck and Potatoe are small, and Clifford loves it. Another brand which is good, but maybe not as premium as Innova is Solid Gold small bites, now that kibble is really small, and smaller then NB. Clifford liked the Solid Gold too, but it does have a brown rice grain in it, but other then that its good.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We just switched to Artemis and the bites are small. In the past we have used the NB duck and potatoe and also Castor and Pollux. All of them have tiny bites!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

The smallest bites I've seen are Artemis Small Breed and Wellness Small Breed. Good luck!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

After looking them all over, I think I'm going to give the Wellness a try. That seems to have a lot of fantstic reviews. I was given a sample of the Solid Gold Wee Bits, but although Jazz loves it, it's already starting to do bad things to his stomach. Poor guy was throwing up this morning. I took away all the solid gold and he's only been eatin the EVO today so we're back to smelly gas, but no vomiting. I'm going to give them a few days or so back on just the old food to let their systems settle back down again before trying the wellness.

Thank you all for the replies! It was a lot of help!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Canidae all stages is very small kibble..really, the smallest I've seen. My dogs seem
to do well on it. I had them on NB Venison and Sweet Potato but Cosy likes to re-eat
it, so I went back to Canidae. LOL


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Rugby got a sample of this stuff at the store, and the kibble is the SMALLEST I have seen. It is about half the size of the EVO kibbles. He LOVED it, but prefered the EVO and he isn't too picky.  

http://www.vetschoice.com/productinfo.php?productID=1000022


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

When ellie and angelo were small up through the time they were teething I fed them Holistic Health Extension Little Bites. This is the tiniest kibble I think there is. The size was perfect while they were teething as it took little chewing effort. I'm going to include a picture with the NB duck and potato on the left and the Holistic Health Extension Little Bites on the right so you can see how big the difference is.[attachment=42978icofkibble.jpg] I wouldn't feed them a kibble that small now that they are bigger though because they would just swallow it without even chewing it's so small. The bad thing is that it's not found in many places, I had to order the food online from here..... http://www.myhealthextension.com/index.php...p;products_id=2


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I went and picked up some of the wellness today, though I'm not going to start feeding it yet. I want to give more time for tummies to settle. So far I think the results will be good on them liking it though. I opened the bag to look at the size and both of them went bananas! The size is perfect, nice and small. I think it will be ideal. Here's hoping there is no more smelly gas in the house!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wee wee bits by solid gold i have heard good things about and very small bites


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Again posting our experience with EVO. Evo has very high fat content! 


Quincy is a young adult and was on EVO when he came to me. I do think EVO is a good food BUT NOT for 'wee-ones'. 

We had a pre-dental/baseline dental done on him last January and he had a lot of 'offs' : protein high, tot bilirubin high, potassium high, lipase high, triglycerides very high, and Alk phos low. I didn't like these 'offs' especially in such a young pooch. Vet suggested we switch to what naddie was on ( her panels are always perfect!) . That switch was to merrick dry/Wellness canned. well, that caused some mucousy/bloody poops on Quincy so we had to get a new game plan. We stopped the wellness and added the prescription WD ( for fiber)... and that did a good job.
I since switched once again for them both to the 'Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers' (for dry) because it is even lower fat than Merrick .
Poops have been perfect and better yet recent re-do on blood panel showed everything came back to normal!..everything!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Oct 28 2008, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659685


> Currently my two are on Innova EVO which is a great high quality food, but i think it's too rich for them. Jazz always has terrible gas and Pixie tends to have overly soft stools with it. I know there are a lot of great foods out there to try, but one things I have to really consider (especially with Pixie) is the size of the bites. The EVO small bites is really little and it's almost too big for her. So what are some good foods that have some really little bites? You just can't really tell while the food is in the bag.[/B]



Fromm - makes the smallest kibble I've ever seen.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Ramsey has been on Wellness for the past 2 months. He likes it, and I haven't had any issues thus far. It's small enough for him to eat, but big enough for him to still chew. I think for the first few days even mixing it Ramsey had soft stools, but now they are totally hard and long. Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't like Evo at all...I've had multiple dogs come in with elevated kidney values on it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think Evo is way to rich for the maltese dogs. Fromm Gold has very very tiny kibbles but the smallest I have ever seen are precisepets.com. They are tiny pellets..
Solid gold, canidae and Artemins have recalled some products so be careful.


----------

